# how to move a disabled bobcat 742



## kasauto (Nov 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to make a bobcat 742 move if the engine should not run? This has not happened but I want to plan for the possibility. Thanks.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would almost think that there would be a release on the pump drive system that would allow you to push or pull the machine.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

She'll move with some pulling, We've pulled a dead 753 on to a trailer with a tow truck.


----------



## Toolman Taylor (Mar 11, 2006)

Our old 763 at work had a traction lock solenoid which mechanically locks your chain case. The reason we found this out was the computer circuit board became loose in it's housing and ocassionally when it hit a bump just right, it would blow the fuse for the traction lock solenoid and lock the machine right up (right now!). There was an electric override but it did nothing when this happened. All it took if I remember right was two bolts and the solenoid came off.

On that note, we have Cat 936 forklifts with 8' forks so we would just scoop the machine up and bring it down to the shop!


----------

